

Google top 1000 sites: Interesting stats about them - j_lagof
http://blog.sucuri.net/2010/06/google-top-1000-sites-interesting-stats.html

======
fossguy
Nginx with 14% of market share is indeed very interesting, very close to IIS
(17%).

~~~
buro9
The stats can be misleading, nginx is very good at being a reverse proxy or
software load balancer and tends to be put to use in those contexts with pass-
thru to existing web servers.

Because the stats look at headers, the last header before hitting the internet
will be the nginx caches.

------
rbranson
How can they detect the programming language in use other than by looking at
.php, .aspx, .jsp, etc? You won't see this on a most professionally-authored
sites that use a router and RESTful URLs.

~~~
blasdel
That's not what RESTful means. What your URLs look like has absolutely nothing
to do with REST -- the whole point is that it treats URLs as opaque references
to other similarly hypertextual resources.

------
ElbertF
Have a look at Wappalyzer if you're interested in usage statistics for web
based applications. It also lists the most popular websites per app.

<http://wappalyzer.com>

------
invisible
I'd like to see sites that use mootools, Prototype, YUI, Dojo, etc. Those are
some simple statistics to compile I'd think (filename based, or just simple
regex of the first 200 characters).

~~~
ElbertF
<http://wappalyzer.com/stats/cat/JavaScript%20frameworks> (click the links for
more detail).

------
jordanlev
Where's google on that list?

~~~
zaatar
Google said that the list excludes, "adult sites, ad networks, domains that
don't have publicly visible content or don't load properly, and certain Google
sites".

See:
[http://www.google.com/support/adplanner/bin/answer.py?hl=en&...](http://www.google.com/support/adplanner/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=180594)

------
rokhayakebe
2- Programming language in use: PHP: 15.3% ASP.net: 14.4% Java: 1.6%

~~~
ShardPhoenix
How do they even tell, given that sites can avoid having .php/.asp/.jsp in
their URLs if they want to?

~~~
sucuri2
We checked the extensions, the "Server:" option in the header and the
"X-Powered-by" option. We tried our best:)

~~~
th
So were the other 68.7% all unknown?

